# 1969 GTO Barn Find



## ss327ss (Jan 9, 2016)

I think this project is more than I want to get started at this time
I think I might just sell the car and get something a little further 
along. But this car is all there and all original but rough.....


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

It may be... by rough, are you inferring to extensive sheet metal replacement? Is it a base horse 400 YS engine GTO, or a credit option 400 2bbl? If answer is YES, then, I'd agree, move it down the line, find a better car. 

As far as the exterior color black goes, it's fairly uncommon on '69's, more common on '70's. For decades, the typical '69 hardtop auto airconditioned project car in the South and Southwest has been one of the earth tone colors, gold, limelight green, verduro green, pepper green, even brown. As an auto AC '69, most in these parts were ordered for dealer stock, and options were kept minimal: console, AM radio, clock, occasionally, disc brakes, soft ray glass, mats, dlx wheel covers, occasionally... rally II wheels. In order to offer a competitive priced new car, the dealer just didn't load them up. Hope this helps.


----------



## ss327ss (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks, The car is pretty rough in the sheet metal.. It is a 10 10 color code has disc brakes and is a numbers matching 400 4bbl. But a lot of work.


----------

